# Worrying report



## BikinGlynn (Aug 28, 2018)

I assume you guys know about this?
May be a cause for concern, but I imagine the other charges were a deciding part in the conviction!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45289891


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2018)

It's not worrying at all. All licensed nuclear sites are designated protected sites and trespass is a criminal offence on them, the same as it is on crown land, mod land and railway land. What else would you really expect?

Full details here: 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...e-serious-organised-crime-and-police-act-2005


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't think the pocket knife would've helped his case.


----------



## Gromr (Aug 28, 2018)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. A decommissioned nuclear powerplant is very different from a soggy hospital. As Kerela said, its a criminal offence to trespass at a nuclear powerstation. In addition to that he had a lock-knife, didn't have car insurance etc. 

He really was asking for it.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 28, 2018)

Yup..bit of a prize one, this guy. Dumb does what dumb is...


----------



## mookster (Aug 28, 2018)

The only disappointing part about it is that it wasn't one of the current group of clickbait-tastic Youtube 'explorers'.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 28, 2018)

mookster said:


> The only disappointing part about it is that it wasn't one of the current group of clickbait-tastic Youtube 'explorers'.



Now that would’ve been fucking fantastic!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

mookster said:


> The only disappointing part about it is that it wasn't one of the current group of clickbait-tastic Youtube 'explorers'.



lol
i'm glad someone else holds them in high regard too


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 28, 2018)

mookster said:


> The only disappointing part about it is that it wasn't one of the current group of clickbait-tastic Youtube 'explorers'.



Yep cant argue with that one.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 29, 2018)

mookster said:


> The only disappointing part about it is that it wasn't one of the current group of clickbait-tastic Youtube 'explorers'.



I could only think it would of increased views and got them more coverage, they are slowly dying off though or they haven't found any obvious explores yet...


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2018)

I EXPLORED the INSIDE of the SPOOKIEST prison cell in the COUNTRY. You won't BELIEVE what HAPPENED when I BENT OVER.


----------



## UrbexN8 (Aug 29, 2018)

krela said:


> It's not worrying at all. All licensed nuclear sites are designated protected sites and trespass is a criminal offence on them, the same as it is on crown land, mod land and railway land. What else would you really expect?
> 
> Full details here:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...e-serious-organised-crime-and-police-act-2005



Yep - As a powerstation explorer I often toyed with the idea of a nuclear site. That was until I googled the consequences, that put me right off.... I'll stick to coal hahahaha


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 29, 2018)

It isn't just the trespass aspect one should take into account when decommissioned nuclear sites, and other sites that dealt with dangerous chemicals, seem to be beckoning. Of course these sites have been properly decommissioned and all 'nasties' removed - but mistakes can happen or the odd bit of contamination could have been missed. Not nice to think of somebody scattering chemical dust or radio active particles around their home and community. Even though it was the most regulated and controlled area of my work, I was always 'on edge' when dealing with radio active matter - the seemingly odd pause in the counter clicks or wondering what your lapel monitor badge would show at the end of the survey!


----------



## wolfism (Aug 29, 2018)

UrbexN8 said:


> Yep - As a powerstation explorer I often toyed with the idea of a nuclear site. That was until I googled the consequences, that put me right off.... I'll stick to coal hahahaha



Seriously, best to forget anything like that - folk who have been on the scene for a while will maybe recall explorers being caught at Littlebrook B, which was a shut-down thermal station with a mock-up reactor built by BNG for training purposes ... and it was next door to an active thermal plant on the same site.

The security at live and decommissioned nuclear plants and anywhere related to them is much higher than elsewhere, for good reason...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2018)

UrbexN8 said:


> Yep - As a powerstation explorer I often toyed with the idea of a nuclear site. That was until I googled the consequences, that put me right off.... I'll stick to coal hahahaha



Is it that much different then? what about other government sites, strange how they can use higher punishments because of the type of government property.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2018)

krela said:


> I EXPLORED the INSIDE of the SPOOKIEST prison cell in the COUNTRY. You won't BELIEVE what HAPPENED when I BENT OVER.



Ha Ha gotta love the youtubers!
Unfortunately if all youngsters are like my 12yr old I can only see these cretins growing in strength.


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Is it that much different then? what about other government sites, strange how they can use higher punishments because of the type of government property.



Believe it or not the law changed primarily to stop direct action protesters getting in the way and creating bad publicity. It has little to do with national security.

_6. Penalty
6.1 The penalties attached to this offence in England (and Wales) under section 128(5) are that a person guilty of the offence is liable on summary conviction to (a) imprisonment for a term not exceeding 6 months, or (b) to a fine not exceeding level 5 on the standard scale, or to both. The same penalties exist in Northern Ireland and Scotland._

Up to 6 months and/or an unlimited maximum fine. That's quite different to the dick all they can do about civil trespass.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 29, 2018)

krela said:


> Believe it or not the law changed primarily to stop direct action protesters getting in the way and creating bad publicity. It has little to do with national security.
> 
> _6. Penalty
> 6.1 The penalties attached to this offence in England (and Wales) under section 128(5) are that a person guilty of the offence is liable on summary conviction to (a) imprisonment for a term not exceeding 6 months, or (b) to a fine not exceeding level 5 on the standard scale, or to both. The same penalties exist in Northern Ireland and Scotland._
> ...



Thanks Krela, still confused though does that apply to all government property, or was is specific to protect Nuclear for the reasons you have mentioned above?
Or is it more a case of they generally just wouldn't bother applying that law for anywhere else!


----------



## krela (Aug 29, 2018)

The law CAN be applied to any MoD or Crown property, but isn't universally applied - however it IS applied to all active rail lines and Network Rail property. Trespassing on railways has always been criminally illegal. Yes that's very vague, but don't go on active MoD land, don't dick around with royalty and their homes, and you'll be fine. As a community we've managed for years without anyone who isn't already a muppet being prosecuted... basic common sense works.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 30, 2018)

krela said:


> The law CAN be applied to any MoD or Crown property, but isn't universally applied - however it IS applied to all active rail lines and Network Rail property. Trespassing on railways has always been criminally illegal. Yes that's very vague, but don't go on active MoD land, don't dick around with royalty and their homes, and you'll be fine. As a community we've managed for years without anyone who isn't already a muppet being prosecuted... basic common sense works.



Good advice!
The railway laws have changed since I was a kid, we used to play on the line in the village I lived which was on an uphill stretch from Harringworth viaduct (longest viaduct in the uk). On more than one occasion the trains would stop & the driver shout at us out of the window, oh happy days lol.


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Good advice!
> The railway laws have changed since I was a kid, we used to play on the line in the village I lived which was on an uphill stretch from Harringworth viaduct (longest viaduct in the uk). On more than one occasion the trains would stop & the driver shout at us out of the window, oh happy days lol.



Oh yeah true, I imagine the railway law came in with the introduction of high speed trains in the mid 70s. I could look it up but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Sectionate (Aug 30, 2018)

krela said:


> The law CAN be applied to any MoD or Crown property, but isn't universally applied - however it IS applied to all active rail lines and Network Rail property. Trespassing on railways has always been criminally illegal. Yes that's very vague, but don't go on active MoD land, don't dick around with royalty and their homes, and you'll be fine.* As a community we've managed for years without anyone who isn't already a muppet being prosecuted...* basic common sense works.



This, although I fear that with the rise in Youtubers and the injunctions that are being dubiously slapped around by property developers in London, we may see a tightening of the law in the next couple of years that slows our hobby down.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 30, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Good advice!
> The railway laws have changed since I was a kid, we used to play on the line in the village I lived which was on an uphill stretch from Harringworth viaduct (longest viaduct in the uk). On more than one occasion the trains would stop & the driver shout at us out of the window, oh happy days lol.



Basic Laws are exactly the same. Unless there is a fatality on the line; holding up trains whilst the Transport Police get to the scene of a minor trespass will just cause havoc with the revenue earning services. The Train Driver will notify Control of the incident and Control will warn other train crews coming onto the section to be aware of the situation. Sadly; the number of people who have permission and training to be on the running lines and end up dead or maimed, shows how dangerous the P Way is. Keep Off!


----------



## smiler (Aug 30, 2018)

This has bin an interesting thread and I've enjoyed reading the responses to Glynn's report,
In my opinion the fella nosing around the power station got what was coming to him, we all take chances but that was idiotic.
Thanks folks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 30, 2018)

There have always been 'idiots' around. However; 'Word of Mouth' fifty odd years ago when I started nosing around, was completely different in the number of people informed than today's 'Word on the Web'. Now the information is available to the World and his Mother! My exploring days are well past; so the fact that a well run and very interesting Forum such as this, is the product of today's technology and thinking is a Godsend to me. Many thanks to you all!


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2018)

Sectionate said:


> This, although I fear that with the rise in Youtubers and the injunctions that are being dubiously slapped around by property developers in London, we may see a tightening of the law in the next couple of years that slows our hobby down.



Often it's the strangest things that cause the law to be changed. There's been rumblings to make trespass criminally illegal recently purely to allow local councils to prosecute travellers. It certainly won't happen because of urbexers.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Stash your weed, leave your tools at home (or stash them with your weed before you get on site) and go in a legal motor = slap on da wrist usually his previous didn't really help haha


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 31, 2018)

The trespassing on the power station is bad enough, but the no insurance on his car is the bad bit.


----------

